# Iron dosing



## Luis Batista (2 Oct 2014)

Hello

Im dosing 0.5ppm by this calculator






but this values is for each dose of 20ml?
So im dosing 20ml x 3 times a week so its 60ml weekly.
So im dosing 1.5 ppm of Fe weekly? Dont is to much?

btw,im on pressurised co2 and have 0.78W/L, almost 3W/gallon and im dosing this for macros:







Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Oct 2014)

Too much for what?

Cheers,


----------



## Luis Batista (2 Oct 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Too much for what?
> 
> Cheers,




hello ceg

to much for my 100L tank with some amano´s shrimp and some fish, of course.
so, help me out here.

am i dosing 1.5 ppm wekkly of iron or just bad math?

thanks


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Oct 2014)

I think ceg's point is that the idea of ei dosing is to provide more nutrients than the plants could ever use so that they never have a deficiency which would make plant health go down and therefore algae go up. As long as you have the right approx amount it doesn't really matter. I'm sure you'd have to dose WAY more iron to distress fish/shrimp.

http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts

This is the article by Ceg, it recommends 0.5ppm of iron a week so you are dosing 3x that. However as far as I know chelated iron is pretty non toxic. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Luis Batista (3 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> I think ceg's point is that the idea of ei dosing is to provide more nutrients than the plants could ever use so that they never have a deficiency which would make plant health go down and therefore algae go up. As long as you have the right approx amount it doesn't really matter. I'm sure you'd have to dose WAY more iron to distress fish/shrimp.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts
> 
> This is the article by Ceg, it recommends 0.5ppm of iron a week so you are dosing 3x that. However as far as I know chelated iron is pretty non toxic. Sorry I can't be more helpful.




hello

yes, i know that the goal of E.I is to provide more nutrients than the plants could need but like i expected i was dosing 3 times more than E.I recommend so it´s alot.

I will reduce the dose from 20ml to 10ml, untill the end of the batch. This way i get 0,25ppm each dose and with the 3 weekly doses reach 0,75 ppm by the end of the week.

just to play safe... i´m getting alot of B.B.A so...

thanks for your help. It was truly appreciated!!!


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Oct 2014)

Bba is generally caused by varying co2 issues, that's most likely the biggest issue, not your iron dosing.


----------



## Luis Batista (3 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Bba is generally caused by varying co2 issues, that's most likely the biggest issue, not your iron dosing.



co2 was always the same.
about 4/5 bps with inline atomizer...
i tried today squirting some H2O2
it seem to do the job. it turns pink and die


----------



## simon.turnbuckle (4 Oct 2014)

Hi Luis. If using liquid iron it must be super chilated. Other wise sent soon as you pour it in it drops out of solution. Never here muck these days about iron stone. In the old days we all was on the look out for the odd lump of iron stone for our tanks.(fresh water or marine) my advice is to get hole of a few lumps of iron stone and drop that liquid stuff.cheers


----------



## Luis Batista (4 Oct 2014)

simon.turnbuckle said:


> Hi Luis. If using liquid iron it must be super chilated. Other wise sent soon as you pour it in it drops out of solution. Never here muck these days about iron stone. In the old days we all was on the look out for the odd lump of iron stone for our tanks.(fresh water or marine) my advice is to get hole of a few lumps of iron stone and drop that liquid stuff.cheers



hi simon

i use iron from the powder trace mix.
on the old days, some of my friends used rusty old nails 

thanks for sharing

cheers


----------

